# Toyota Hilux fest



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2008, 04:45 PM~10869717
> *yall gonna have to start a hilux fest....
> *


good idea...


i'll start...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

First kit i built when i got back into modeling a few years ago after hanging around Phatras for a while. Now thanks to him i have model shit all over.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmm..look like a good lil post here.

ill start with my wip, old new school done up in 80's theme. Gonna be bright orange with a *secretive* pearl on top. Since this kit dont come with the dump bed, i made a custom fabbed hinge for the bed, and will for the bed cover as well.
cut the cab top off so it can be on or off.
hinges for the bed:








scissors cut tailgate:
















interior with civic buckets:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my other build is a lil known wonder... *suprified*
bodys been shaved everywhere of everything. removed the tailgate for a fast gate from a 1/20 toyota, kitbashed with F&F supra for the engine, seats, NOS bottles that are plumbed in, air tanks & compressors plumbed in to the bags in the rear of the truck. Exhaust was run opposite of stock with solder wire. Color is 04' GMC electric current red. Lil tricky truck here:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

here's the start of mine, one day it will be finished...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Jordan.. Looks killer..Is that the testor one coat stuff? Looks alot like the blue on my daycare van..lol..


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 15 2008, 12:23 AM~10872126
> *Jordan.. Looks killer..Is that the testor one coat stuff? Looks alot like the blue on my daycare van..lol..
> *


Yupperz testors, works great but they reallly need to offer it in a bigger can and more colors ! 

daycare van eh... lol black out the windows and put free candy on it :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

no i got a panel van for that.. i got plans for that soon.. yea i just got a few cans of the testors in for the store.. Im ganna get the rest of the colors when they get more.. I love the paint but hate the clear.. Ive had no luck on the clear.. Ill stick with my old school testors enamel high gloss..


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

Excellent idea via the other thread lol

Current yota build. Bed is not done. I am sealing the tonnoue cover to the bed and smoothing it all, shaving the tails and molding the gate shut. I hit it with a citrus yellow metallic (3 coats) and a coat of lusterless (flat) clear for a different look. Interior will be simple with a painted dash and a billet steering wheel.

























1st yota build, not done either lol.
This one is a little more complete with dash painted, need to fix the "glass".. Has tails that are "tinted", clear lights up front and a HOK Tangelo Orange frame. Color is flat white. Will probably spray some white with some pearl eventually.


























Updated progress on the green yota later today. I picked up the new old school on sale at hobby lobby in their discount bin for $10!! only one they had, the box had gotten smashed on a corner. Everything is still perfect in the kit!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice trucks guys i just got the red one for fathers day ill have pics up later when i tear into it


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

say does anyone have there instruction sheet still i have a yota here ive been playin with_ set chevy 350 on frame, cut doors open cut hood open sahvin the box etc but i dont have instructions for mine pm me if you got it i can paypal a couple bucks for them if needed


----------



## draggillac (Nov 18, 2007)

Heres my yota


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

heres a couple of mine


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

heres my 2.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn this makes me want to build a hilux


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hers mine i made some filler panels for the tails and the front markers then i made a tailgate rollpan combo it will b the testors one shot lime ice laquer heres some pics should i use the kits 18s or go with some 20s?
















go with the kits 18s?








or go with some hh slim 20s?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice job on the filler panels. I never thought of doing that untill now. Especially the front marker lights.


----------



## droppe[email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

go with the 20's jake, and when i do decide to rip mine outa the box, ima run the 19's i got!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i thought of doin the fillers on the corner lights, but havent tried it yet. looks pretty cool tho. I usually take the tail lights from the kit & put those in for the fillers.

Pretty cool to see the different ways to build this kit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I'm also now thinking about doing a convert or a targa top. Thanks for the ideas guys. Great builds.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres a few new pics of the 80s project. thats bright orange from tamiya on it--shitty pics ( yeah i know)


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

All these Toyo's have me wanting to set aside my 37 Ford and start on another Hilux.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys i usually use the tails for fillers but im trying to use as little mud as i can thats why i didnt just mold the tailgate to the rollpan not to mention its funner to fab filler panels and a cal combo lol.i found out its not a good idea to paint the suspension also it all fits so tight it didnt want to go together and i broke the rearmost driveshaft peice forcing it so it prolly wont have adjustable suspension or ill build a link for the back to make it more realistic


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

daim that suckk


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah i noticed that with my 80's project, but a lil bit of 3-n-1 oil makes it move well.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here are a couple of yota's i build...hope u guys like them.
1st one painted with the HOK lifetime green..
























and the 2nd one is more like a under contruction type.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Heres mine


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jun 15 2008, 07:09 PM~10874947
> *Heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


I like that green.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

On my light green one I shaved the front side marker lights.. I just cut the grill down and used the side markers as fillers.. Worked perfect.. Just make sure you reinforce the backside with a few little pieces of plastic..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i decided to go with the 20s so i have to change the whole bed i could just cut the wheel tubs out but whats the fun in that lol ill have pics up later


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 16 2008, 06:37 AM~10878283
> *i decided to go with the 20s so i have to change the whole bed i could just cut the wheel tubs out but whats the fun in that lol ill have pics up later
> *


lookin foward to seeing this. i'm going to "sheetmetal" the inside of the white hilux I have. smooth tubs and notch cover.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 15 2008, 01:46 PM~10874093
> *go with the 20's jake, and when i do decide to rip mine outa the box, ima run the 19's i got!
> *


x2 looks sweet with Dubs


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i just picked one up at hobby lobby for $7 this morning got to love clearence


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i saw one while i was there today, but was just pickin up supplies. My next one ill need about 3-4 boxes. I got something wicked in mind.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres the bed basic floor with no holes and extra wide tubs








tuckin lugs


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

^ Hell ya bro!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 16 2008, 10:59 PM~10885520
> *heres the bed basic floor with no holes and extra wide tubs
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fab work Ky :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 16 2008, 09:59 PM~10885520
> *heres the bed basic floor with no holes and extra wide tubs
> 
> 
> ...


That bed looks awesome, but I have to be honest and say that I don't feel those wheels fit an import.....I think you need something more square like the truck and tunerish, if that makes sense. The truck is very square and I also think the tires on those wheels are too big. Just my oponion, but the ride is looking awesome...

Great job on the bed fabbing.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess its my turn to show off !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for the props guys

those r sick as hell mini


and mkd i would prefer diff wheels for it to i almost didnt dub it just cause of the wheels.but the only other option i have at the moment is the 99 chevy 20s. i almost used the kits tires to make em lower profile but then id have no tires for it lol i might change em up before its done


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 17 2008, 12:09 PM~10889057
> *I guess  its  my  turn  to  show  off !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

One of my personal favorite builds!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

You know I had to get in on this :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

nothin special but it was fun to build :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

finally got started on my project.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the old school one im building on is almost finished. i got the tanks, compressors to put in the bed somehow, but thats about it.








an ole pic with the engine sitting in place. 50 chevy inline 6








hinged tailgate


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

never did finish this as planned ...


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

i want to buy one of these kits... anyone has an extra PM me... lookin good everyone!


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

o ya i forgot, do these kits come with camber like that or is it a customed touch by you all?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1988 S10_@Jul 21 2008, 01:28 PM~11139103
> *o ya i forgot, do these kits come with camber like that or is it a customed touch by you all?
> *


they come with a completly poseable susp. ride heights and front camber


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: very nice work bro!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 26 2008, 09:38 AM~10955042
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



sold


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

not mine but its really nice...oh btw its an rc


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad...i did that same body up as a low low on gold D's once upon a time....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i love how marinate's came out! i'd love to see how the flake looks in the sunlight.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

im going to be starting one really soon post pics here!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

Does ANYONE have one of these kits they wanna sell?!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

there 28 bucks all day long on ebay shipped.. you wont find them much cheaper unless there started or not complete


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 26 2008, 04:18 PM~11184951
> *there 28 bucks all day long on ebay shipped.. you wont find them much cheaper unless there started or not complete
> *


of at hobby lobby on the clearence rack i got one for $8


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

whats the better one to get? version 1 or 2?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

theres 4 versions and it depends on what your looking for..
--version one.. racing hart wheels, clear tails, 4x4 grill
--version two.. 8 spoke wheels, euro clear tails, phantom billet grill
--radical custom lexani style wheels(big chrome spokes) euro clear tails, 4 runner front end, flame decals
--old school custom billet wheels, clear tails, topper, stock front grill

most all other parts in the kits are the same.. Blue fin versions has the left hand drive dashes the regular versions have only right hand drive dashs. Bluefin numbers are 1 ,2, 3, 4 regular version are 9,10,11,12

theres also
--hirider longbed, euro tails, super swampers
--doublecab liftup euro tails, super swampers
--doublecab lowrider
theres a few more as well but pretty much all based off the same stuff..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

hell one better heres the four slammed versions and a few others


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 26 2008, 06:03 PM~11185533
> *hell one better heres the four slammed versions and a few others
> 
> 
> ...





:twak: 

Now just sit and wait for the " Hey you want to sell one of those". Pm's.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah no shit!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey is the black one the best


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 26 2008, 03:03 PM~11185533
> *hell one better heres the four slammed versions and a few others
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

> *
> 
> Now just sit and wait for the " Hey you want to sell one of those". Pm's.*


ya.......so........ do you want to? hahaha


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 26 2008, 08:48 PM~11187232
> *hey is the black one the best
> *



if you mean the truck yea i think so it looks nicer and comes with the air taink and pumps


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jul 27 2008, 02:20 AM~11188449
> *if you mean the truck yea i think so it looks nicer and comes with the air taink and pumps
> *


ummm....so does the white,one & and the old school truck.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

all of the slammed trucks come with the same air tanks and compressors.. The only differences in the kits I listed above. Wheels, grill, decals, taillights are the only things different in the kits. There isnt one that is better then the other just depends on the style you like.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

dam bro i was needing some ideas for mine, but i tink i have it all :biggrin: 
its da first mini dat i duild so will c how cames out


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

My Webpage


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2v85ys7&s=4[/IMG]


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Aug 4 2008, 05:00 PM~11256356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks killer


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 26 2008, 03:03 PM~11185533
> *hell one better heres the four slammed versions and a few others
> 
> 
> ...


would u b interested n sellin 1? pm me


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 1 2008, 09:10 PM~11756005
> *would u b interested n sellin 1? pm me
> *


TUNZAFUN, you might want to HIT him up at scaledreams.com


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

in the works...old school 90's style


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

heres my hilux:
















not done yet but soon.....


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

couple of my yotas
4runner w/ supra engine








ferrari powered yota bobtail roadster
















80's yota w/ chop top and 429 cobra jet








my 1st yota build w/ supra running gear








4runner w/ viper v10








4door yota with chromed out caddy v8 and reg bed
















2door 4runner with gullwings and a chrome caddy v8 PURPLE HAZE rhd weed shape seats and rolling table


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: Very Nice...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 30 2008, 02:37 AM~12293246
> *heres my hilux:
> 
> 
> ...



this is sick lookin...where did u get those decals. and the hood looks awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 30 2008, 12:18 PM~12293693
> *couple of my yotas
> 4runner w/ supra engine
> 
> ...





topic killer :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THEIR ALL LOOKIN SWEET AS EVER!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

sheit, some of those are off the wall insane !!!!!!


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 30 2008, 02:15 AM~12293214
> *in the works...old school 90's style
> 
> 
> ...




wooooooooooooooooooooo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

here is myn


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

here is an update of my truck.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet trucks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 1 2008, 01:32 AM~12299176
> *here is an update of my truck.
> 
> 
> ...



nice ride big mike


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks, the guys have got me motivated to build a truck. im glad i did...i like this build. i think im gonna buy me another truck. if i can find the nissan i'll jump on it


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 1 2008, 01:04 PM~12301340
> *thanks, the guys have got me motivated to build a truck. im glad i did...i like this build. i think im gonna buy me another truck. if i can find the nissan i'll jump on it
> *


they dont have a nissan hardbody 1:25 kit, but they have a pthfinder, which is the same thing, just a SUV, should be a nice project, last one i saw on EBAY was 50 bucks though...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:cheesy: hell yahz , that is coming out freakn great bro.any patterns or anything eles as far as the paint goes ?
i was realy hopn you would work on this one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good man...glad we broke ya out of the cars & into the bed of a truck..lol. Thats what i was aiming for with mine, but it turned a different way then old school, old retro with new school flair.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 1 2008, 12:25 PM~12302393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 1 2008, 06:56 PM~12304220
> *thats bad ass.....
> *


:yes:

yea it is


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 1 2008, 09:19 PM~12308677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know if it's just mine or what, but it seems like the bed isn't even when it's mounted with the frame, does anyone else have that problem?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as per the nissan thing,just gotta go custom with it and adapt the nissan front end to a yota body,and redo the tail lights as well,but minis now are hella modified,ima be lookin for a range rover model soon because of what i have in mind for another truck im gonna do..

im workin on my hilux now..


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

foiled and another coat of clear


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

yes i know i dont have a toyot but in time i will but i do got a z rick! :biggrin: 4 it .so tell me is it nice?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 1 2008, 11:14 PM~12309249
> *as per the nissan thing,just gotta go custom with it and adapt the nissan front end to a yota body,and redo the tail lights as well,but minis now are hella modified,ima be lookin for a range rover model soon because of what i have in mind for another truck im gonna do..
> 
> im workin on my hilux now..
> *



i did as close as i could with the yota i just built, but from the side it looks like a damned Mazda. Ive seen a set of new range rover headlights on a new ford or chevy fullsize recently that was the bomb...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 2 2008, 03:22 PM~12315373
> *yes i know i dont have a toyot  but in time i will but i do got a z rick! :biggrin: 4 it .so tell me is it nice?
> 
> 
> ...


looks good! first time i seen someone make one


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 10:17 PM~12319663
> *looks good! first time i seen someone make one
> *


ito hits a lot of moves to!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Mine...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 1 2008, 10:19 PM~12308677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn your trucks are freakin awesome...what color is the first one?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks import... its a 97 honda red


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres my W.I.P.










And a few more.....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

my old school 90's mini truck :biggrin: 





















i will have batter pics comeing soon


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

more bad pics


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dig a little work and add 4 pumps and 14 batts :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice job on the bed dancer right thurr~!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 4 2008, 02:20 PM~12336045
> *my old school 90's mini truck  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dAMN i like this one!! i wanna do one like this evryone is always doin them mini truckin style. (its ok,but not my style at all)


anyways looks good and gonzo u wanna sell any of them kits? lol


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 8 2008, 07:42 AM~12366924
> *dig a little work and add 4 pumps and 14 batts :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that came out bad ass


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> nice job on the bed dancer right thurr~!


right on




> dAMN i like this one!! i wanna do one like this evryone is always doin them mini truckin style. (its ok,but not my style at all)
> anyways looks good and gonzo u wanna sell any of them kits? lol
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i need the 2 parts to built a tilt bed hilux


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> Heres my W.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 29 2008, 06:08 PM~12552683
> *i
> 
> 
> ...








 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 26 2008, 09:38 AM~10955042
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

WORKIN ON INTERIOR :0


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

HER IS MINE SIMPLE BUT CLEAN


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

BETTER PIC


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ try painting it next time


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

SECOND ONE FIRST ONE I FUCKED UP TIRD ONE GOING ALL OUT


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 29 2008, 10:56 PM~12557097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats some old school shit! no what im talking bout


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 30 2008, 12:03 PM~12560655
> *dam thats some old school shit! no what im talking bout
> *


x2 i love the bed


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 30 2008, 10:25 AM~12559836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats very nice, 

but that motor looks like this is 1/20 scale???


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone got a hilux they wanna sell?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 30 2008, 01:08 PM~12560701
> *thats very nice,
> 
> but that motor looks like this is 1/20 scale???
> *


nope thats the aoshima kit with a motor transplant.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak+Dec 30 2008, 12:08 PM~12560701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just what all the hiluxes needed!!


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

where do you get the kit from? I've been looking for one around this way


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

BUILT THIS FOR A DIORAMA BUILDING A CUSTOM PIANT AND BODY WOYK THIS GONE STAY ON THE LIFT.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

that aint no hilux...  :uh: :thumbsdown: :ugh:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 30 2008, 01:11 PM~12560729
> *anyone got a hilux they wanna sell?
> *


ive got a version 2 with the black one on the box, not sure if I wanna sell it, pm me a trades list.


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

WHY IT ANT CAUSE THE FERRARI CLIP !!!!!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 1 2009, 08:58 PM~12579841
> *WHY IT ANT CAUSE THE FERRARI CLIP !!!!!!!!! :machinegun:
> *


why isnt it? because of the ferrari clip?


^ sounds less retarded!!


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

ITS PART HILUX FERRARI FORD AND CHEVY JUST GOT BOARD WATING ON KITS ,AND WENT TO THE STUFF IM TRYING TO SALE AND MY JUNKBOX AND GOT THAT. :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 1 2009, 07:02 PM~12579896
> *ITS PART HILUX FERRARI FORD AND CHEVY JUST GOT BOARD WATING ON KITS ,AND WENT TO THE STUFF IM TRYING TO SALE AND MY JUNKBOX AND GOT THAT. :yes:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


SORY THATS NOT A HILUX! :angry:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

WAT I DO WORNG WAS IT THE FERRARI CLIP OR THE CHEVY MOTOR OR THE FORD FRAME. :twak:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Didnt do shit but ruin a hilux. lol. but for realt that aint no hilux...


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

ITS A FREEARI TRUCK :roflmao: /BUT GETTING SOME CASH SO GOING TO GET PROD TWO OR THREE OF THEM BEFOR SUNDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i dont see a part on it that is "hilux"


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2009, 09:50 PM~12581006
> *i dont see a part on it that is "hilux"
> *


LOOK AT THE BACK OF THE CAB THEN GO FW . :uh:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 1 2009, 09:31 PM~12580185
> *WAT I DO WORNG WAS IT THE FERRARI CLIP OR THE CHEVY MOTOR OR THE FORD FRAME. :twak:
> *


hmmm let me think. ferrari, chevy, or ford...ALL OF THEM ARE "worng" !!!!! :twak: a hilux is a TOYOTA, not a Ferrari, or a Chevy, or a Ford :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so u have 1/8th of a hilux there..still its NOT a hilux

this is a hilux








this is a hilux








this is a hilux


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

MY 1/8 COUNTS. :roflmao:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

no it doesn't


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not when it looks like that. lol. Im not downin your build dude, im just sayin, a hilux is a total kit, comes ready to be low & just needs to be built & left at that. But when ya crossbreed a chevy, ford, ferrari, and toyota... you get a Chevrarriorota...or some kinds fucked up shit :biggrin:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2009, 10:20 PM~12581317
> *not when it looks like that.  lol.  Im not downin your build dude, im just sayin, a hilux is a total kit, comes ready to be low & just needs to be built & left at that.  But when ya crossbreed a chevy, ford, ferrari, and toyota... you get a Chevrarriorota...or some kinds fucked up shit :biggrin:
> *


LOL I KNOW THIS WAS BUILT WIT SHIT I WAS SELLING AND LEFT OVER SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ya know what...it shows. :uh:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

That dark green one looks like mine before i rebuilt it!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 29 2008, 04:08 PM~12552683
> *i
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen so many Hilux's this color ever since I painted mine the same green.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> so u have 1/8th of a hilux there..still its NOT a hilux
> 
> this is a hilux
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol, luckily i havent gone there with that color on a hilux. Ive gotten close with a color change, but not slime green


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

1/20 hilux ext cab---they never built a ext cab. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres a better pic of the green/blue one--it color changes









and the orange one









and the red one.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

looks awesome man I love them!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

more on my topic...still in the making


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn...
weird fertoyordevy


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 2 2009, 02:24 AM~12582250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 2 2009, 01:24 AM~12582250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dont take this the wrong way Im loving where the sliding rag is going with the colored material but its way to thick.. Its needs to be about a third of the thickness.. Might want to try straight felt or vinyl. Build is looking killer though..


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah its all i had. i keep getting different ideas so i yanked it out and gonna do something different. im also thinking of putting accessories in it, but iffy. i have your ps2 and big screen from your site, but im keeping this one old school. 

i have to put $ on my card and do some more shopping on your site...my candy store :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

some of mine...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 2 2009, 02:00 PM~12585509
> *Hey dont take this the wrong way Im loving where the sliding rag is going with the colored material but its way to thick.. Its needs to be about a third of the thickness.. Might want to try straight felt or vinyl. Build is looking killer though..
> *


i agree with rick. maybe a peice of tshirt? but this is one is lookin nice ass hell tequila!! anypics of the inside of bed?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2009, 03:28 PM~12594487
> *some of mine...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE! VERY NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2009, 03:50 PM~12594603
> *i agree with rick. maybe a peice of tshirt? but this is one is lookin nice ass hell tequila!! anypics of the inside of bed?
> *


Use a cheap umbrella...thin and flexible.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I want one of these soo bad!!!!


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------

